# 07 F150 water floorboard



## hiawassee1 (Oct 5, 2017)

I keep having a wet area on passenger side floorboard.  It's not a lot, but enough.  Doesn't smell like antifreeze.  My first thought was heater core, but it doesn't seem to be wet anywhere up under dash.  Any ideas?  Not rain coming from underneath, cause we haven't had any in awhile.  

Thanks J.R.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm guessing it's the AC condensation drain that has plugged up and is now somehow dripping in the passenger area of the vehicle.  Google this and you should have instructions on how to clean it out.


----------



## jrickman (Oct 5, 2017)

Ford has had some issues in the past with door drains getting stopped up and water collecting in the door. I've had the problem on 3 models. A 2000 Ranger, a 2006 Five Hundred, and a 2013 Explorer. On the 2006 model, the water was silent in the front doors (no sloshing) and would eventually get up high enough to start seeping from one of the door panel tab slots into the car. Might not hurt to give the doors a shake with your ears open.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2017)

Your heater core has gone bad.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry mis read that.


----------



## hdgapeach (Oct 5, 2017)

jrickman said:


> Ford has had some issues in the past with door drains getting stopped up and water collecting in the door. I've had the problem on 3 models. A 2000 Ranger, a 2006 Five Hundred, and a 2013 Explorer. On the 2006 model, the water was silent in the front doors (no sloshing) and would eventually get up high enough to start seeping from one of the door panel tab slots into the car. Might not hurt to give the doors a shake with your ears open.



Reminds me of the old International Scouts.  When a new one was purchased, it came with a little manilla envelope that contained a couple of small drill bits.  The new owner was supposed to take the new Scout home and drill a hole in the bottom of the doors so the water could drain out!

Sorry for the hi-jack.......couldn't resist .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 5, 2017)

Does it have cab lights on top?  They are known leakage spots


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm guessing either door leaks or AC drainage as others mentioned.  If it was the heater core, it would be antifreeze instead of plain water.

I had one car, not a Ford, where the AC drainage pipe through the firewall was very short.  Almost flush with firewall and depended on a gasket on the inside to seal out water.  Once the gasket got old, the drainage would go out and run down the bottom of the pipe and back into the firewall and floorboard.  A big wad of well chewed gum around the outside of the tube fixed that....


----------



## seven4eight (Oct 7, 2017)

Same problem on my 06. Several issues - Sunroof drains clogged, 3rd brake light notorious for leaking, if you have the power sliding glass on the rear it can leak from those corners, and most important - on the condensation drain on those years of trucks, the drain went straight out and is known to drip back through firewall and into cab. Ford made an update, to use a 90 degree turndown on the drain to fix that problem. Its something like a 7 dollar part but you have to pull the fenderwell to fit it I think. Good luck. A lot of this info and the drain fix can be found on ford trucks forum


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ac drain would be my guess since no rain in a month. About every ford I've owned has had a leaky cab in some form or fashion.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 22, 2017)

sorry been awhile, tried to look along firewall, but man there is a lot of stuff blocking the firewall so I have been unable to locate ac drain as of yet


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 22, 2017)

Had an 08' and it was the 3rd brake light. Somehow the water runs down and ends up in the passenger floor board.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 31, 2017)

My 01 was collecting water in front passenger floorboard (from rain). It was my windshield seal.


----------

